# Pictures



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

does anyone have any pictures of their hunts for coyotes if so could u please post them i would love to see it


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is one of my most memorable. I was hunting deer with bow when I spotted him at about 100 yards through the trees. A couple lip squeaks, and he was on top of me in seconds. I don't remember the distance, perhaps 12 or 13 yards. I shot him head on and the arrow penetration to the nock.

[siteimg]3185[/siteimg]


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice pic. :beer:


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

This was a hunt we had in January 05. We set up in the creek bottom and started calling. In no time we had answers, and to our surprise, there were 6 of them moving. They all seemed to meet in the same spot on the creek but these were the only two that committed themselves all the way in.

[siteimg]3187[/siteimg]

This one was from earlier this December 05. We set up on top of a stack of hay bales. After only about 5 minutes of calling, this male came straight in. He got to about 50 yards before we decided it was time to take him.

[siteimg]3188[/siteimg]


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

great pictures guys :sniper:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

thanks for the pictures all nice we did get on the other day walkin for pheasants he came out of the trees and just saw anotherone yesterday walkin a slew

thanks :beer:


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

[No message]


----------

